# Insulating the attic space above my garage



## demodude (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a good sized attic above my two car garage that I would like to make more usable. The entrance is a door through the back of a walk in closet and I can feel the temperature difference standing in front of the door. I started to insulate the floor and the one exterior wall. The problem is that the soffits are blocked by the header for my garage door. The ends of the room are the only areas that seem to have an opening for proper airflow. Any ideas? I want to get this done ASAP so I can start using the space for storage and clean out my garage.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Some pictures would sure be nice.


----------

